# 1940 Westfield Compax Traveler



## Bozman (Jan 20, 2018)

Picked up an April 1940 American Cyclist magazine and it shows a trade add for the NEW Compax Traveler. 








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 26, 2018)

Neat. Is that your Compax pictured above? Looks to have a replacement joint covering tube/clamp maybe.  I could use one of those for my '47 model.


----------



## Bozman (Jan 26, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Neat. Is that your Compax pictured above? Looks to have a replacement joint covering tube/clamp maybe.  I could use one of those for my '47 model.



Yes, it's one of my Compax bicycles.  Wish I could help you on finding a spare sleeve.  They are darn near impossible to find.  Best if luck. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 26, 2018)

Bozman said:


> Yes, it's one of my Compax bicycles.  Wish I could help you on finding a spare sleeve.  They are darn near impossible to find.  Best if luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Thanks. Really nice looking bike.


----------



## curtis odom (Oct 18, 2018)

I need a spare sleeve as well. Having one made.
Also have a friend looking for a complete bike, any out there?


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 18, 2018)

curtis odom said:


> I need a spare sleeve as well. Having one made.
> Also have a friend looking for a complete bike, any out there?



Holy moly!  If you're having a sleeve made I would love to get in on that. Bet you could find a few takers if you had more made. My '47 Compax is just gathering dust.  Haven't really seen any of these bikes on the market much.


----------



## curtis odom (Oct 19, 2018)

Not much too making a sleeve, but then I was not going for a replica, just one than works. I gave my guy enough material for at least three of them, so.....


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 19, 2018)

curtis odom said:


> Not much too making a sleeve, but then I was not going for a replica, just one than works. I gave my guy enough material for at least three of them, so.....



Yeah. That's true. I was looking for a nice look-alike. Similar to the picture. I have something that would work but it looks funky.


----------

